# Car wobbles while accelerating



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

as of two weeks ago I started noticing a slight wobble while accelerating. When I let go of the accelerator the vibration is gone. Could I have lost a wheel weight or could this problem be something bigger?

-Jorge


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Perhaps a worn CV? 

Or is your car real low? I've heard of this issue (and I think I've had it when driving aired out) with stupid-low cars...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Perhaps a worn CV?
> 
> Or is your car real low? I've heard of this issue (and I think I've had it when driving aired out) with stupid-low cars...


 CVs look fine to me. I used to be low and didn't have that issue, I've since raised it a little. It started all of a sudden while I was on the highway. Thought I had a flat tire.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Broken motor mount?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Could be tire problems (separated belt) or a warped brake rotor. A missing wheel weight would be felt through the steering wheel even if you weren't accelerating.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I think with a warped brake rotor you would only feel it when you were braking.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

mike3141 said:


> Could be tire problems (separated belt) or a warped brake rotor. A missing wheel weight would be felt through the steering wheel even if you weren't accelerating.


 A friend of mine told me to check tire pressure, not sure if this would help but I will check it today. What if it was a rear wheel weight? would I still feel it in the steering wheel?




vwlippy said:


> Broken motor mount?


 I took a glance at it and didn't notice anything weird. Is there a better way to check them?



vwlippy said:


> I think with a warped brake rotor you would only feel it when you were braking.


 I've recently replaced all rotors and pads so I should be fine there.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

So I went for a drive last night and the vibration got so bad that I thought one of my wheels was going to come lose. Think it might be an axle?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like axles. I had the same thing happen a couple of months ago. Only while accelerating, even lightly, it felt like the wheels were going to fall off.

Get that checked ASAP


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Perhaps a worn CV?





neu318 said:


> CVs look fine to me.





neu318 said:


> Think it might be an axle?


 :laugh::wave:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

greggmischenko said:


> Sounds like axles. I had the same thing happen a couple of months ago. Only while accelerating, even lightly, it felt like the wheels were going to fall off.
> 
> Get that checked ASAP


 
Will be taking car to the Dealer on Monday. I'm under CPO warranty, hopefully something will be covered by warranty


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

neu318 said:


> So I went for a drive last night and the vibration got so bad that I thought one of my wheels was going to come lose. Think it might be an axle?


 Did you check to make sure your lugs are on tight? Its unlikely they worked themselves loose, but I'd check to make sure. You never know.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

greggmischenko said:


> Sounds like axles. I had the same thing happen a couple of months ago. Only while accelerating, even lightly, it felt like the wheels were going to fall off.
> 
> Get that checked ASAP





vwlippy said:


> Did you check to make sure your lugs are on tight? Its unlikely they worked themselves loose, but I'd check to make sure. You never know.


 Yeah I did. I called the dealer, i'm dropping the car off tomorrow. Hopefully they don't give me crap cause I'm lowered.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

vwlippy said:


> Did you check to make sure your lugs are on tight? Its unlikely they worked themselves loose, but I'd check to make sure. You never know.


 I had this happen on the track once. Torqued them that morning, tech inspector torqued them again. Vibrations on right turns only. Pulled into the pits to check and found every bolt 2-3 turns loose on one wheel.  Rotors were about 2 weeks old.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> I had this happen on the track once. Torqued them that morning, tech inspector torqued them again. Vibrations on right turns only. Pulled into the pits to check and found every bolt 2-3 turns loose on one wheel.  Rotors were about 2 weeks old.


 WOW dude that is scary. Luckily the wheel didn't come off


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My $ is still on CV/axles


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

drinkin and drivin?:beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> My $ is still on CV/axles


 Stupid question, does CPO warranty cover that sort of thing?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Stupid question, does CPO warranty cover that sort of thing?


 I'd be impressed if so. But I have no idea.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> I'd be impressed if so. But I have no idea.


 
I have a feeling they won't, but I have to find out what the problem is. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Axle isn't hard to replace if that's what it is. I think I still have my old one with a torn boot if you're trying to find one cheap that needs a little work...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Axle isn't hard to replace if that's what it is. I think I still have my old one with a torn boot if you're trying to find one cheap that needs a little work...


 Thanks for the offer. I'll keep in touch with you once I hear back from the dealer


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

neu318 said:


> WOW dude that is scary. Luckily the wheel didn't come off


 def not a fun expereince... 

wheel came off on me yesterday....not sure how...over 600 miles since it was last off.... 

lessong learned...always check lugs...EFFF!!!


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

BL-2-8P said:


> def not a fun expereince...
> 
> wheel came off on me yesterday....not sure how...over 600 miles since it was last off....
> 
> lessong learned...always check lugs...EFFF!!!


 wheel came off while driving...damn! how fast were you going and what kind of damage ensued? 

sorry to hear that.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

pjunk1 said:


> wheel came off while driving...damn! how fast were you going and what kind of damage ensued?
> 
> sorry to hear that.


 going 50-60 

fender 
and bumper damaged 

Hub and axel may need to get replaced...got out of it safely...could have been hell of a lot worse.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ic: or it didnt happen.:beer::beer:


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

Doesn't seem like your issue, but check all the tires real good to make sure there isn't any issues such as bubble. I recently got bubble on 2 tires.. One on the outside and one on inside sidewall. I didn't feel vibration much until going over approx 45mph. Good luck.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

At the dealer dropping off the car. My service advisor also thinks it's my axles. I won't hear from him till Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> ic: or it didnt happen.:beer::beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just got off the phone with the Dealer, they noticed the rear bushings on the control arms are bad. They are going to take it for a ride now and see if they can recreate the sound to determine if that is the only problem


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Inner CV on passenger side is bad as well.. Luckily it's covered under warranty.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Inner CV on passenger side is bad as well.. Luckily it's covered under warranty.


:wave::laugh:


----------

